
The Inside Story of a Small Software Acquisition - tojileon
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/archive/2007/09/16/Inside_Story_Small_Software_Acquisition_1_of_3.aspx
======
rms
I voted this up when I got to the end of the first page of the story and was
hooked and looking forward to rest of the story. Then I saw that they haven't
been written yet. Unvoted, if I could, for leaving me wanting more.

------
euccastro
_A third type of leverage isn't really leverage. Some people say you can
leverage fame or popularity._

(?!!)

No wonder marketing software is ' _some kind of freaky black art_ ' for the
man.

